# Neosporin



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Anyone know if I can use neosporin on my pigeon? 

Here's what I'm thinking. Shuku's feet aren't changing a whole lot. They still have black scabs. I only soak her once a day now. She doesn't enjoy the baths anymore. The scabs, I thought were going to come off, since they seemed loose and were sticking up, but they are still sticking up and not falling off. I've had her a week now. 

So, I was wondering if I could moisten, one or two of her toes that have the worst damage, with Neosporin. I can see that one foot bothers her, as it has the most damage and she sometimes limps and holds it up and shakes. (Not the regular - resting on one foot) 

Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Sure you can. But creams are preferred over ointments, as creams are not petroleum based.

For a soak, I'd use warm water and Epsom Salts.

Forgive me, if you posted pics, I've misplaced them. Feel free to e-mail a photo or two, if you have them.

INFECTION?

There are systemic infections that can cause pain or lesions on the feet, but these are usually accompanied by swelling, particularly on the ball, or weight bearing portion of the foot. These infectious organisms include Staph & E.coli. The classic foot infection is called 
"Bumblefoot". 

Still, there are infections that mimic bumblefoot, while not constituting a true case of bumblefoot.

At any rate, a course of antibiotics is prescribed--and may be required for some time to eliminate the infection. These types of infections can be most stubborn, due in part, to poor circulation in the area. Amoxicillin and Ampicillin are often prescribed. Then of course, there is Baytril. 

--Ray


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

once again....if used carefully, ointments are ok with the birds...that is all we use.

A bird that isn't flying (like an injured one) is not going to be affected by ointment on the feathers. And, if you are careful, and only apply it to the injury, there is no problem at all. 

In this case, where Julie WANTS the scabs to soften, imho, ointment is the only thing that's going to do it...cream won't be good enough.

Even applying ointment, then a loose gauze bandage for a day might make a big difference....?


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't know the entire story here but is it possible these are pox scabs? If they are, they should be left alone to dry up and fall off by themselves.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Shuku is my new pigeon that was attacked, from below her cage, by chickens. It just seems to me that her feet aren't really healing up very fast. I've had her a week.

Julie


----------

